# Tips



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't seen our member of 2012, Tips, on here in ages,
Where has he gone?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A big guess, he might on Holiday, I was thinking the same this week as well.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hopefully he's just on holiday, Having a nice start to his 2013. He'll be back on here posting .gifs in no time


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hes packed up and gone now he has his member of the year award


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I remember our member of 2011 has now gone somewhat missing after a lot of negative feedback on one of his sales threads a while back


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Forum fame gone to his head maybe ..

No, Tips is a great bloke, probably either on holiday or a well earnt DW holiday ..


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

jason at ********** has been in contact so im guessing hes not away for long , just a holiday i think


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nobody has mentioned that he could be busy waxing almost everything that's shiny. He has a ********** Wax fetish


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

CTR De said:


> jason at ********** has been in contact so im guessing hes not away for long , just a holiday i think


Correct:thumb: we sent him on holiday to recover from the epic 89 of 89 thread:thumb: (we didn`t but hes away at present)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, enjoying DWs generous prize of an all expenses fortnight in the Maldives.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Funny enough i was thinking the same!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> Yes, enjoying DWs generous prize of an all expenses fortnight in the Maldives.


Lol very nice !:thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I'll swear I saw him serving shwarmas in a Lebo take away in Al-Quoz earlier this week...

I'm the bloke who ordered extra chilli...


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

DesertDog said:


> I'll swear I saw him serving shwarmas in a Lebo take away in Al-Quoz earlier this week...
> 
> I'm the bloke who ordered extra chilli...


Mmmmm......Shwarmas..... :doublesho

\Homer Drooling...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I wondered where he was as well...Thought he might have run away to gretna green with Cueball he ain't been about either:doublesho


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I wondered where he was as well...Thought he might have run away to gretna green with Cueball he ain't been about either:doublesho


lol........ Would take more than that to tie cuey down

No offense tips


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

His ears will be burning even if his DW collection wont :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> I remember our member of 2011 has now gone somewhat missing after a lot of negative feedback on one of his sales threads a while back


His Outshine Car Care website is no longer live also, perhaps he's moved onto something other than valeting.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

S63 said:


> His Outshine Car Care website is no longer live also, perhaps he's moved onto something other than valeting.


he's still on facebook:thumb:
It was the plugs what did him from the likes off autofinnese and autobrite.
Not telling me them two where not either giveing him them or on the cheap
My deals with him was always spot on and freindly


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

He is so busy playing with hix new waxes he got for xmas that he aint had time to answer.
Cuey is still about well he was monday
Lets enjoy the GIF free posts for a while


I miss him i want him back.. Gifs an all


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

chrisc said:


> he's still on facebook:thumb:
> It was the plugs what did him from the likes off autofinnese and autobrite.
> Not telling me them two where not either giveing him them or on the cheap
> My deals with him was always spot on and freindly


and in English?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> and in English?


read the post i quoted it's not that hard to understand:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

chrisc said:


> he's still on facebook:thumb:


Just had a gander on his page, you have to laugh, he took a lot of flak for changing his favoured brand for the umpteenth time to Autoglym and then proceeding to ask a barrage of questions about their products.

His latest posting states he used Autobrite products, somethings will never change apart from Marks choice of product.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

He came here, got what he wanted (member of the year) and is now on another forum seeking the same challange. lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

He will be back


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

tips has been adopted by jason :lol: as for mark top fella sent me new version of srp what a star and did'nt or would'nt take anything in exchange now thats what i call generous like to see him back soon


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

He is busy counting his waxes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..Maybe he's gone to inter


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

AllenF said:


> He will be back


Hope he will 'cause Mark's a good bloke who did a lot for others. Went through a lot in his personal life last year that a lot of people have chosen to overlook.

Tips is probably waxing his new yacht.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Still not seen tips. Anyone else?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Long holiday?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Holiday at her Majesties expense?

:lol:



wylie coyote said:


> Hope he will 'cause Mark's a good bloke who did a lot for others. Went through a lot in his personal life last year that a lot of people have chosen to overlook.


Yeah and the other side of that is the web of porkie-pies he told got caught out and lost face. NOt ot metion the saga of him not sending out stuff to people.

So yeah all in all a lovely guy.....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Holiday at her Majesties expense?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Mark sent me out the new srp no prob's again thanks Mark :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Holiday at her Majesties expense?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


If he's at his majesties pleasure he has no excuse. He'll have 24hour access to superfast broadband with 24hour tech support.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

We need him back, come back Tip's :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

No, with his new title came new responsibility... Last seen opening a Tesco Express & signing Autoglym products in Halfords


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tips has gone to work for a certain wax maker :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

suspal said:


> Tips has gone to work for a certain wax maker :lol:


I had this thought, and he was heading up their new forum?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Brand ambassordor and all that you know what i mean i hope alls well joking aside :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive text him a few times with no response now

And i take full responsibility if he has a new post with **********, i introduced him to the brand before they joined dw, i hope i cost tips good money lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Matt you're a bugger :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Holiday at her Majesties expense?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Lets get one thing straight Nick - I have never told a lie on here and the only thing I have ever not sent out was not a sale - it was an item I was giving away for nothing, free, and yes, while I may of let this one person down, he is the only person I have said I would send something to and never ( due to me losing the items ).

I have sent out well over £1000 worth of free stuff to many people on here, one time I sent out so much free stuff it cost me over £200 to post it all and I never once asked or accepted a penny for postage.

I was late sending out some items once that I had sold, BY JUST ONE DAY, so to apologise to them for being one day late I send a free gift in EVERY SINGLE PARCEL - ALL 24 of them, including free wax, clay bars and Glaze amongst others.

I have always been 100% genuine on here, always tried to help out anyone, even a certain person who accepted £50 worth of freebies from me and in return had a go at me for asking a genuine question about something.

So, just wanted to put the record straight. I have only ever let ONE person down on here with stuff, and they were NOT from a sales thread, they were a FREE GIFT.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lets keep this pleasant shall we.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So its not true that you have been a professional valeter for many many years then Mark?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> So its not true that you have been a professional valeter for many many years then Mark?


I have nothing more to say about it. I have said my bit and thats that.

But yes, while I did work as a valeter for many years, I was always told by forum admin that this was ok as long as I never said I was doing it for a living on the forum -so thats exactly what I did.

I am now out of the detailing / valeting game totally, and no longer do it for a living or as a hobbiest. I have moved on to a new venture / interest. This is why I do not get on here much now.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> I am now out of the detailing / valeting game totally, and no longer do it for a living or as a hobbiest. I have moved on to a new venture / interest. This is why I do not get on here much now.


Blimey Mark, over on your Facebook page you posted only a few days ago that you've got a new van and was catching up, what's gone wrong so quickly?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> Blimey Mark, over on your Facebook page you posted only a few days ago that you've got a new van and was catching up, what's gone wrong so quickly?


New van was bought to continue the business for someone else, as I am giving the business and all its customers to a friend of mine to run for himself.

I am taking over a nice easy and quiet little village gift shop with my partner.

Its quite funny that still, after I have made it obvious that I could not care less about any crap you and the other idiots come up with, you still try to. If it was not so pathetic it would be quite funny !

Incidently, the facebook page is due to be deleted any day now - It was deleted a few days ago but Facebook keeps it on there for 14 days after deletion.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I wish you all the best with your new Venture Mark.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> New van was bought to continue the business for someone else, as I am giving the business and all its customers to a friend of mine to run for himself.
> 
> I am taking over a nice easy and quiet little village gift shop with my partner.
> 
> Its quite funny that still, after I have made it obvious that I could not care less about any crap you and the other idiots come up with, you still try to. If it was not so pathetic it would be quite funny !


Hope your well buddy. Best of luck with your new venture. Always been a pleasure to desk with in my experience dude. Although more free stuff would be nice Hahahahahahaha


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i can only say i have bought from mark a couple of times and had no problems , i even got a free bottle of iron remover posted out thats alot more than i can say for All the traders on here


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good to hear from you mark, glad your doing ok and we all wish you well,
Can we get this back on topic, tips?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Good idea back on topic :thumb: is there any surprise he doesn't come on here if this is the **** he gets


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> Good to hear from you mark, glad your doing ok and we all wish you well,
> Can we get this back on topic, tips?


Sorry mate, did not mean to take it off topic, just had to say my bit and put people right on a few things.

Wont post on this thread again about it mate.

Back on topic.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

On the topic of Tip's where is he ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> On the topic of Tip's where is he ?


Thought you might have a tip Trip about Tips


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I think Unilever have cottoned on to plagiarism of their branding and he's laying low to avoid detection


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

He's probably trying to earn some money, the amount be was on here he couldn't have earned more than a few quid in 2012 lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I HAVE FOUND HIM.
http://www.surf.co.uk/ads_and_videos/Latest_ads/SurfClean.aspx
Its definatly him isnt it been playing with his latest snowfoam delivery


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Sorry mate, did not mean to take it off topic, just had to say my bit and put people right on a few things.
> 
> Wont post on this thread again about it mate.
> 
> Back on topic.


It's cool mate no worries.

Your not tips are you? That would be funny


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

tips has transfered to inter milan or was it ac milan :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

suspal said:


> tips has transfered to inter milan or was it ac milan :lol:


Ac I think? But this is detailing world unless he doesn't have Internet access?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

or had he gone to shush can't mention the name d/wax?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats wrong with being a forum member on DW and making a living from cleaning cars?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

suspal said:


> or had he gone to shush can't mention the name d/wax?


He is working there now


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing junior bear just dont tout for work unless you are a paid supporter.

I will give anyone local a hand if they need it but thats as far as i will go


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah I see that's fair enough


Never seen mark touting tbh.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Some say hes disapeared because hes actualy mario ballotelli and hes playing football...

some say he actualy doesnt like clean cars and he uses his car as a dart board for birds to poo on...

Some say the name comes from his favourite cuppa tea...p.g tips...

some say...hes a top member on here which he is  so hopefuly hes back soon wherever hes gone


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I think this has gone far enough off topic, I have no idea where Tips is but if he has gone awol its of his doing and no quarrel with DW. Thread is being locked now.


----------

